# 1065 questions



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing a used one. My question is has the design changed since the mid nineties? It has been sitting idle in a garage for the last few years but it was purchased in the mid nineties. Im just wondering if i would be missing any improvements, or running into any problems with an older model. What do you think Spartan guys?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a used one. My question is has the design changed since the mid nineties?


 
I don't think the design on a 1065 has changed since the 1890's.






Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

How much are you getting it for?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Get pneumatic tires, barely inflate them. Makes going up and down steps a much better experience to the shock and awe of the back, upper body. 

The 1065, most likely the motor has changed, quieter and that's about it. Get a 2001 for a lighter experience.


I cleared one in florence today... all steps.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

What about 66 cable. Is the auto feed different at all on the older machines ? Or has 66 and 55 cable been around a long time?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Maximumplumbing said:


> What about 66 cable. Is the auto feed different at all on the older machines ? Or has 66 and 55 cable been around a long time?




The Magnum cable uses the closest fractional settings on the power feed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it has the older autofeed, you just need to change the spacers in the back plate to work with the smaller sized cable.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spartan 1065 vs 2001*

useing or wanting 1065 vs a 2001 Machine . Why would anyone purchase a antique vs useing something with modern technology. The 2001 is ''SAFER'' And you do not have to beg someone to help you take up and down stairs and hope the stairs dont break and If your on the bottom of the stairs? Make sure you know all the facts about going on medical disability!:yes:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rainman said:


> useing or wanting 1065 vs a 2001 Machine . Why would anyone purchase a antique vs useing something with modern technology. The 2001 is ''SAFER'' And you do not have to beg someone to help you take up and down stairs and hope the stairs dont break and If your on the bottom of the stairs? Make sure you know all the facts about going on medical disability!:yes:


Because most drain guys don't like the automatic safety brake on the 2001 and according to Spartans website the weight difference is on 3lbs.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i wasn't comparing the 1065 and 2001 anyway. The breaking down thing is cool don't get me wrong. I just know the 1065 is a work horse. I was asking about differences between old and new, thats all. Ive never owned one, but been around a lot of them, and its amazing what I've seen them "unlock". Ive watched from 10' up through manhole covers and seen the things it moves and breaks loose. Anyway I call it a career machine, I think it would last that long. (with maintenance of course). Thanks for the input!!


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Because most drain guys don't like the automatic safety brake on the 2001 and according to Spartans website the weight difference is on 3lbs.


 In Response to this answer about not liking the auto safety stop vs a cable building tourque up with the potential of it comming back at you and risking injury and damage to the cable,What legitimate reason would you have not to like that feature? And Im serious and not trying to be sarcastic. And who in this business does not like less weight and stress on you back when the 2001 breaks down and eliminates that burden. Yes, I do agree and including myself when you arrive on the job you want to start to Rod, not start to break a machine down But,there is always a trade-Off in anything,Right?:thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rainman said:


> In Response to this answer about not liking the auto safety stop vs a cable building tourque up with the potential of it comming back at you and risking injury and damage to the cable,What legitimate reason would you have not to like that feature? And Im serious and not trying to be sarcastic. And who in this business does not like less weight and stress on you back when the 2001 breaks down and eliminates that burden. Yes, I do agree and including myself when you arrive on the job you want to start to Rod, not start to break a machine down But,there is always a trade-Off in anything,Right?:thumbup:


If saving your back is the issue wouldn't a sectional machine be more feasible?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> If saving your back is the issue wouldn't a sectional machine be more feasible?



My back would hurt way more bending over hooking/unhooking sections and constantly tugging on the cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The 2001 one has a slightly smaller drum and uses the same inner drum/distributer arm as the 300. The 1065 has less cable binding issues with its larger drub and more gradual swept distributer arm. Also the 2001 has had and still does have issues with its electric brake. When it goes bad it locks up the motor and you can not release the torque.

One other not the brake does not prevent the building up of torque, it keeps the torque applied by not letting the drum back spin. 

Spartan knows the 1065 is the best design machine they ever made. That is why if you take a 40 year old 1065 and a brand new 1065 and put them side by side you will only notice minor changes. The only major change is they went from a direct drive A/C brushed motor to a direct drive D/C motor which is very quite compared to the old A/C motor and gear box.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like the 2001 is a bad recommendation, so I regret making that first statement.


I vowed not to have a 1065 on the truck as it was the pivotal point of my career when I injured my back using one 3-5 times a day, working exclusively as a plumber in the cincinnati area. Great experience but lots of bad/horrible memories of situations I would rather not see.

If I could hire someone, do all my drain cleaning in house then I would buy a 1065 in a heartbeat. But only if the guy I hired had years in the profession of drain cleaning.


----------



## TSCO (Aug 21, 2008)

I purchased the 2001 machine with .66 cable it's okay... The brake is hard to get used to, but you do. If I had the money in hand I'd purchase the 300 machine and have use 100 ft of .55 cable. Breaking down the 2001 machine sounds easy but that drum is the weight that you're trying to keep your back from dealing with. You have to get that drum back on its shaft each time. I use a piece of oak to leverage it up and on to it's shaft, fun! The 300 is the machine most companies are using. 

Rod machines are great, but I have only used them on commercial jobs not in the middle if someone's house. I'm sure you rod users have tricks and so on... I just like to contain most of the mess in a solid drum.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

what I can't understand is that Spartan has not come out with a "300" machine that adjusts like their 100 machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

drs said:


> what I can't understand is that Spartan has not come out with a "300" machine that adjusts like their 100 machine.



Adjusts.... ?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I THINK HE MEANS TILLED BACK AND FORTH ? :thumbup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> I THINK HE MEANS TILLED BACK AND FORTH ? :thumbup:


 

That be what I mean !:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

like this?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> like this?


 Ratz, I knew you would have a idea of what I was thinking.

If Spartan took the design of the 100 and beefed it up and made it to do what the 300 does, I think the ability to adjust the drum very easy like the 100 would be a major game changer to the drain cleaning market.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I don't think the design on a 1065 has changed since the 1890's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY SINCE 1965 THAT IS WHY IT IS LABELED THE 10"65" :whistling2:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

just call bill madden at spartan he fixes everything


----------

